# Serious help needed to source Vanco-camper tyre



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone out there who can help?

Van just 2 weeks old,we had to abort our first trip to Amsterdam due to finding cuts on our tyre after 1 day,we spent several days trying to source a replacement in and around Brugges and then NorthernFrance . Since our early return we still have not found one.

I have just seen there was a recent poster with the same problem.

After phoning Chelston I was given the number of a company called Star in Taunton really helpful guy said he had had these 215/70 R15CP on a back order already for over 6 weeks and projected delivery was end of June( Our next trip is booked before then,ferry,work etc,).

I have read the replies re-swopping to other tyres and part worn etc.,
I would though still prefer to match the continental,plus a spare.

I can't believe we are having this trouble,why do manufactures not include a spare, am I wrong in thinking the majority of owners would prefer a spare wheel? brens


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you tried National Tyres? They seem to be able to find them within their network of tyre depots.

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try 
www.etyres.co.uk

They will come and fit tyres at work or home
Call centre is 0800 028 9000

Should you size read 215 not 217.
15" or 16"

DAve p


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 4 Vanco CP 225/75 R16 sitting in my garage at the moment, if they are any good to you. Just 4000 miles on them. 

Bob


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any help? 
15"
http://www.bestbuytyres.co.uk/tyres/Continental/215/70/15/Any/F

16"
http://www.bestbuytyres.co.uk/tyres/Continental/225/75/16/Any/F


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If I've read your post correctly and you are buying two tyres, then why not buy two of a different make and keep the other Vanco as a spare?

JohnW


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

That's Logical


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It was me that posted a few weeks back with the same problem.
Despite many phone calls to tyre suppliers (including on-line companies) we had no luck.

Then I had a brainwave - why not try the dealer we orginally got the van from - don't know why I didn't think of them before!

Phoned Knowepark, success! They had a brand new wheel and tyre in stock - £150. We took it.

Although I orginally had a wheel (which I bought from a MHF member), Knowepark didn't want to split their tyre and wheel, so I had to buy the lot.

So I now have a spare rim.

I would try phoning around a few Motorhome dealers, you might be lucky.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all those replies and thanks dave p, I did make a bloomer,it was a 15  my head is all over the place at mo,I have edited my post now.
Thanks Hezbez ,later today I got hold of Martyn Leaf at Chelston,he is also going to look into it for me.
I thought I had run out of ideas earlier so thanks guys, back on the phone tomorrow.
My needs are one replacement tyre,one complete wheel/tyre for spare.
brens


----------

